# pompano



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, I have just eaten Pompano for the first time and I am HOOKED! My gosh they are good!

I marinated mine in a lemon/pepper marinade for about 45 minutes and put them on the Weber!

I covered the grate with aluminum foil, sprayed the foil with Pam or something like it, and flipped those little babies like a hamburger. Cooking time was about 3 to 4 minutes a side and my cullinarilly challenged 16 year olds devoured them! My wife even liked them and she's pretty picky about her food too. 

Awesome fish! Wish I had discovered them sooner!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

leave skin on. garlic and butter. lil salt. them things is delicate no need to marinate. that skin turns into crispy golden delicious....... BROIL them things uhm.... yummmm


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wait till ya super size em....they's some good eats!











That's my PB....any been hooked ever since!

Had enuff meat on this one that I fried em, grilled em, blackened em and even baked em.
Lemme tell ya.....them pompano is some good eatin!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Wait till ya super size em....they's some good eats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pomp. That beach looks like a zoo. I like to cook them head on with cavity stuffed with lemmon and a little butter. A little S n P is really all of the flavor you'll need imo. I wrap in tin foil and cook at 375 for about 20 minutes.:beer: 

Another good thing to do is lightly sauctee filets in white wine (remember, if you wouldn't drink it, don't cook with it...) shitake mushrooms, a little butter, red pepper flake and sprinkle with parsley and serve on bed of pasta. Use liquid to steam about a dozen little neck clams and then spoon liquid onto pasta and fish (clams make for nice presentation). I like to flavor my pasta first with just a little bit of evoo, pepper, a little parm and some italian seasoning. You can also add steamed asparagus tips but it kind of makes it a little to busy for my tastes.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


>


  
BIGGEST FISH AL'S CAUGHT ALL YEAR!!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> BIGGEST FISH AL'S CAUGHT ALL YEAR!!!!



didn't you catch a skunk that day,Neil?

BTW- that pomp was ohh sooo delicous!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> didn't you catch a skunk that day,Neil?
> 
> BTW- that pomp was ohh sooo delicous!



oh no i was too busy being the only one on the beach that caught a cobia all week 


has anyone tried frying them? i only catch a few that are big enough to really do up and i really like them broiled but i've been shying away from other cooking styles bc the meat was so sweat and i was afraid to try it. anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I've fried em, and they're good. Just had a nice one sat eve. 

I've heard they are the bomb skinned and filleted and stuffed with crab meat!


----------

